# Im Sund gings rund



## Stokker (26. November 2007)

Waldi und ich waren beim Kleinbootstreff am 18.11 in Neustadt mit dabei. Leider war wegen dem Abstand zu anderen Booten für unseren Geschmack zu wenig Konversation. Schade. Man konnte nur mal das eine oder andere Wort rüberwerfen, aber so richtige Unterhaltung wollte wohl nicht aufkommen. Na ja , egal. Bei anderer Gelegenheit ergibt sich vieleicht mal ein näheres Kennenlernen.
Immerhin quatschten wir ein paarmal ganz nett mit Hornhechteutin. War super ,den mal kennengelernt zu haben.Es macht schon ein anderes Bild wenn man jemandem gegenübersitzt als wenn man nur etwas von ihm liest.

Das Treffen mit ihm war sicher nicht das letzte mal.
Wir fingen immerhin 5 Dorsche in schönen Grössen und einen Platten auf Watti.

Am Montag angelten wir vor Weissenhaus. Waldi erwischte 5 Dorsche und ich die Schneiderreife.
Dabei fing er einen Klopper von 88 cm. Den bekam ich mit Mühe und Not ins Boot. Der war Hundsgemein schwer und wir waren echt glücklich als er endlich in der Blauen Kiste landete.

Am Dienstag fuhren wir dann nach Staberhuk um an unserer Lieblingsküste zu Angeln. Als wir ankamen hielten wir noch schnell am Radarturm an,um zu schauen ob dort ein Nordlicht brennt.
Und tatsächlich, wer quälte sich fröstelnd bei kaltem Bft.3-4 heraus ?? Andy, die Nordfunzel, der, der sich laufend neue Boote kauft...

Nun, nach kurzem Palaver stand fest, an diesem Tag wird es nichts mit Staberhuk.
Also drehten wir ab aufs Festland um dem Südost 3-4 zu entkommen. Auf der Brücke erzählte ich Waldi zum 399sten mal das ich mich letztes Jahr alleine immer unter der Brücke durchtreiben liess und dort ein paar nette Bisse hatte.
Gleich darauf stand fest: Heute geht es in den Sund.
Wir bauten flott unser Schlauchboot auf und rauschten dann in frischer Fahrt zur Fahrrinne. Aber wir kamen die erste Stunde irgendwie nicht dazu unter der Brücke durchzutreiben. Wir verliessen uns erstmal auf unsere Hauptangelmethode, auf`s Schleppen.
Okay, so erwischten wir 4 schöne Dorsche um die 60 cm. Damit waren wir eigentlich schon zufrieden, zumal es Saukalt war. 
Waldi liess sich von mir an Land absetzen um sich im Auto dank Standheizung aufzuwärmen und ich fuhr allein zur Fahrrinne.
Dort liess ich mich dann endlich ein parmal unter der Brücke durchtreiben und tatsächlich, da standen sie in dichten Haufen ( Die untersten drückten die obersten aus dem Wasser)( Aus dem Buch " Anglers Traum :m")
30 Minuten später bimmelte mein Handy: Waldi.
Also brauste ich zum Ufer , lud ihn ein, und dann schepperte es in der Blauen Kiste ohne Ende.
Bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit holten wir insgesamt 27 fette Dorsche in supergrössen aus dem Sund.Nicht ein Untermassiger ( für uns 50 cm) war dabei. Mehrmals hatte ich 2 Ruten gleichzeitig in der Hand und an beiden einen Dorsch.Das hat Mordsmässig Spass gemacht , den Dorschen mal heimzuleuchten.
Die Kiste war abends randvoll und wir durften dann im Dunkeln noch fast 2 Stunden filetieren.

Am nächsten Tag hatten wir dann bei strammen Bft.4 wieder das Vergnügen  an der gleichen Stelle.
Aber diesmal waren schon 2 andere Boote mit von der Partie.
Wir kamen leider nicht so gut gegen die Wellen an wie die anderen, deswegen hatten wir  wesentlich weniger Andriften als sie und dementsprechend weniger Bisse.
Es blieben immer noch 12 schöne Dorsche für uns übrig.
Am nächsten Tag bekamen wir dort nur noch 2 Stück an den Haken.
Am letzten Tag war endlich Staberhuk  Wetter , Westwind 3-4.
In der ersten Stunde lief nichts, dann schraubten wir uns hoch in Richtung Katharinenhof. 
Bei 5 - 6 m Tiefe erwischten wir dann einen Schwarm und hatten bald 4 Stück in der Kiste.
Dann trieben wir ab und verpassten den Schwarm. Nach emsigen Suchen hatten wir ihn dann wieder und fingen nochmal 7 Stück.

Alles in allem hatten wir 61 schöne Dorsche , nicht einen Nemo in der ganzen Woche.
Jeder war glücklich über die harten aber erfolgreichen Angeltage , die wir erlebt hatten . Wir haben uns fast kaputtgefroren in dem eisigen Wind.
Es war praktisch jeder Fisch richtig erkämpft worden.
Zwischdurch schauten wir uns mal Nordlichts neues Powerboat an. Fazit: Junge, Junge, wer hat ,der hat. Das könnte so manchem gefallen. Platz darin ohne Ende und richtig gemütlich in der Kajüte. Da freue ich mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt mit ihm zu Ostern 2008.
Und so steht es fest, wie seit Jahren anke Ostsee, danke Fehmarn und Umgebung, wir kommen wieder...:vik::vik:


----------



## Angelmati (26. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Klase Bericht!!


----------



## djoerni (26. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

sehr schön stokker! hört sich ja sehr gut an! macht mut für nächsten sonntag!


----------



## sunny (26. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Feiner Bericht #6. Haddu Foddos?


----------



## Stokker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*



sunny schrieb:


> Feiner Bericht #6. Haddu Foddos?


 
Die sind sooooo schlecht geworden. Alle unscharf. Ich werde mal zusehen ob ich das von Waldi und seinem Klopper etwas schärfer hinbekomme.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Schöner Bericht Chris!
Das macht Lust auf nächsten Sonntag :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Moin Chris und Waldi. Das wa ja erste Sahne. Und was lese ich da??? Der Batzi Chris ist Ostern auf Fehmarn??????????? Na das ist ja super, da der platte Niedersachse zu Ostern auch 6 Tage Fehmarn gebucht hat. Ob man dann wieder ein festes Bayrisches Bier zischen wird??? Letztes mal hat es ja leider nicht mit den Dorschen und uns beiden geklappt.

Aber ich würde mich tierisch freuen.:vik:|welcome::vik:

P.S. Da Frauchen und ich am We bei Uli sind, und der Windgott mir wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen will, melde ich mich doch mal wegen der Sundbrücke???


----------



## Stokker (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Hi Jochen
Logo zischen wir Ostern ein Bayrisches Bierchen. Hast du deine Kiddis dabei ? Ich werde meinem Jüngsten zeigen wie man Dorsche ärgert.
Dann kannst du als Fachmann mal Nordlichts  neue Jolle in Augenschein nehmen.|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlicht (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Den Dorsch auf dem Foto kenn ich, aber wer ist denn das komische Männchen daneben |kopfkrat |supergri

Ich hoffe das die Dorsche bis zum nächsten Jahr wieder nachwachsen und ihr dan  wieder zuschlagen könnt #6

Gruss von der Insel #h


----------



## Stokker (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Waldi sagt , nächstes Jahr hast du auch so eine nette Zahnlücke wie er, nur breiter|bigeyes....:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Moin Chris, jo wir sind mit der ganzen Familie wieder an der bekannten Slippe. Vielleicht kommen meine Mädels ja dann auch mal mit raus. Bis jetzt haben die angst wegen :v.

@Nordlicht, klar wachsen die Dorsche wieder nach. Die kommen jetzt alle wegen der neue Brücke.:m Die wollen doch auch sehen wo das Geld der Dänen hinfließt.#6

Man jetzt freue ich mich aber auf Ostern. Ist das nicht bald???


----------



## HD4ever (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

na Glückwunsch ! :m
hattet euch in Neustadt ja auch genug ausgeruht um dann ordentlich zuschlagen zu können ... #6


----------



## Fischbox (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Immer wieder schön und beruhigend zu lesen, das solche Sternstunden noch möglich sind. Ein *fettes Petri* von mir#6


----------



## Nordlicht (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Stokker hat die meisten Dorsche direkt unter der Bücke an den Pollern gefangen....wird der sich freuen wenn er erst die Belt-Brücke sieht, die hat viiiieeeel mehr davon |supergri

@ Stokker
Gruss an deinen Bootsmann |splat2:
erst muss er mich fangen #h


----------



## bacalo (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Moin moin!

Schön geschrieben - herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten - Respekt.

Wenn ich mit dem Kutter unter dem Kleiderbügel durchfuhr, zuckte es mir immer in den Fingern.

Dacht ich mir´s doch.

Allzeit Petri!!!!!!!!
Peter


----------



## Nordlicht (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

@ Süddeutschertannenmenschundostseedorschbestandsvernichter

Schick mir noch mal die genauen Tage die du im März kommen willst per pn.
Ich muss ja meinen Gefrierschrank vorher anwerfen und meine kleinen Bestände aufgefuttert haben damit deine Massen drin Platz haben


----------



## Nordangler (27. November 2007)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Schöner Bericht. Hoffe das ihr noch einige solcher Tage erleben könnt. 
Freue mich daher auch wieder mein Boot ins Wasser lassen zu können und ordentlich zu fangen.

Sven


----------



## Schütti (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Ja Chris alter Junge,

jetzt bin ich entlich mal dazu gekommen deinen super Bericht hier zu lesen. War die letzten Monate beruflich ein bisschen turbulent bei mir #t. Aber am Ende wird alles gut.

Freut mich, dass ihr mal richtig abgeräumt habt. Für mich geht´s die letzte Mai- und die erste Juniwoche 2008 wieder nach Fehmarn. Und wenn der Mai wieder genau so gut wird wie der 2007 werde ich wohl mehr Zeit bei Meeschendorf oder Katharinenhof auf dem Wasser verbringen als an Land #6.

Ausserdem werde ich wohl um den 03.10.2008 noch mal hochfahren und mit Forellenhunter ein paar Flossen jagen.

Also, schöne Grüsse an Waldi und auf ein gutes 2008.

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

@ Schütti 
Watt holst du denn hier hoch...sind doch olle Kamellen :q

Ich denke du liegst schon lange mit gebrochenen Knochen im Krankenhaus #c


----------



## Schütti (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

@Nordlicht

In meinem Alter sind die Knochen noch gut in Schuss .
Zumindest wenn man sich ab und zu auch mal bewegt.
Wer natürlich den ganzen Tag nur auf´s Wasser guckt und Möwen zählt wird natürlich mit der Zeit ein bisschen steif :q.

Mal sehen ob du dich im Mai überhaupt noch bewegen kannst um dein Boot zu steuern. Oder hat das Dingen ´nen Autopilot #h.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## t.tillmann (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

Hallo !
Ich werde wohl mit Baby und Frau im März nach Fehmarn mit Schlauchboot kommen um ein paar Dorschen das Land zu Zeigen:q. Ich hoffe das es besser wird wie im Herbst:c , da ist der Motor bei der ersten Fahrt verreckt#q. Werde wohl wieder auf dem Campingplatz Wulfener Hals:vik: sein.


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Sund gings rund*

@ Schütti 
|splat2: für den Spruch mit den Möwen :q
Nein kein Autopilot...aber ich arbeite dran 

@ tilman
Im März mit Baby in einem Wohnwagen ??
Ich könnt mir was besseres vorstellen....Im März mit Baby auf dem Boot :q
Viel Spass


----------

